# Island im Mai 2011



## Belfree (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wir nun schweren Herzens am Donnerstag letzte Woche die Heimreise aus Sudureyri antreten mussten, kann ich euch heute euch mit diesem Bericht ein paar Eindrücke verschaffen was wir erleben durften.

Unsere Tour startete am bereits Nachmittags am 9.5. von Luzern nach Frankfurt, wo wir uns in ein Hotel eingemietet hatten um am nächsten Tag relativ erholt und entspannt in den Flieger nach Reykjavik einzusteigen, ansonsten hätten wir schon um 5:00 morgens aufstehen müssen mit einem Gebet das es kein Stau auf der Strecke von Basel nach Frankfurt gibt......es war eine gute Entscheidung wie sich am nächsten Tag heraus stellte 

Nach einem ausgewogenem Frühstück im Hotel bewegten wir uns langsam zum Flughafen und checkten unser Gepäck ein.
Für alle Islandreisenden zur Info, das Rutenrohr wird auf der Hinreise mit in das maximale Gewicht hinzugerechnet....... auf der Rückreise nicht  was schon mal eine Erleichterung ist, da man den ein oder anderen Pilker mit im Rohr verschwinden lassen kann.

Um 14:00 ging es dann los mit der Icelandair nach Reykjavik wo wir um 15:25 Ortszeit ankamen. Am Flughafen wurden wir dann freundlich von unserer Reisebegleitung der Fa. IcelandProTravel Englisch und Deutschsprachig empfangen wurden. Nachdem sich diverse Grüppchen noch im Duty Free Shop mit Bier eingedeckt hatten, wurde das Gepäck auf einen LKW verladen und in die Westfjorde nach Sudureyri gefahren. Zum Glück hatten wir dank Stefan (Shorty 38) die Info bekommen das wir Wechselwäsche separat haben sollten im Handgepäck. Vielen Dank nochmal Stefan #6

Dann ging es los ins Viking Hotel nach Hafnafjordur. Ein sehr uriges gemütliches Hotel fanden wir, mit eigenem Hotpot im Hinterhof. Wo wir erstmal ein bisschen lachen mussten über die sehr freizügigen Holzstatuen :q.

So nun musste erstmal der Hunger gestillt werden denn seit dem Frühstück gabs nix mehr, also schnell raus aus dem Hotel und rechts abgebogen Richtung Pizzeria, auch hier Danke an Stefan, die Pizzen da sind echt Top und ich habe noch nie Leute anstehen sehen für eine Pizza, aber da wurde man von einer 5m langen Schlange erwartet |bigeyes

Nachdem der Magen beruihigt war ging es dann in das Hotel anliegende Restaurant um einen Schlummertrunk zu nehmen....oder auch 3 :q
So nun aber schnell noch unter die Dusche......hmmmm welch betörender Geruch ......
Frisch mit dem neuen Parfüm "Eau de Skunk" :q einparfümiert ging es dann ins Bett......

Fortsetzung folgt......

PS: Am nächsten morgen sollte sich raus stellen das wir nicht die einzigen waren mit dem neuen Parfüm...:q


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

huch ist da wieder spannend! Schnell weiterschreiben.


----------



## Belfree (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Hier einmal die Bilder vom ersten Tag


----------



## Belfree (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Part II


----------



## Belfree (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Am nächsten morgen hiess es dann um 5:45 aufstehen und rüber zum frühstücken....hm irgendwie war die Dusche und der Geruch das Gesprächsthema Nummer 1. Später las ich das das Warmwasser aus einem Thermalkraftwerk kommt innerhalb dieser Region um Reykjavik, was natürlich den Geruch erklärte 

Frisch gestärkt ging es dann zum Inlandsflughafen nach Reykjavik..... erinnert mich irgendwie von der Grösse her an einen Flughafen im afrikanischem Busch :q klein, praktisch und gut. Hier ging dann unser Flieger um 8:00 nach Isafjördur weg, wo wir um 8:45 dann auch landeten. 
Der Landeanflug ist echt sehenswert auf den Fjordflughafen, wenn man sieht wie dicht das Flugzeug an den Fjordwänden vorbei fliegt |scardie: ......
Am Flughafen wurden wir bereits von unserem Guide Robert empfangen, der uns nett begrüsste und euch kurz eine Infon gab wie es weiter geht und das wohl die ersten beiden Tage nichts mit Angeln wird  da ein sehr rauher Seegang herrscht ....... maximal innerhalb des Fjordes sollte es gehen.

In Sudureyri angekommen wurden wir dann auf unsere Häuser verteilt, wo uns dann um 10:00 auch unser Gepäck übergeben worden ist Robert uns kurz die Sache mit der Bootsversicherung erklärte....
Mein Tipp hinterlegt eure Kreditkartendaten , für mich war das Zahlen der 190.- Euro für den Restrisikoausschluss......ein No Go #d  da erstens die Schiffsschraube nicht includiert gewesen wäre und zweitens muss es erstnmal zu einem Totalverlust des Bootes kommen das man mit 2500.- Euro belastet wird ^^
Achja noch zur Info die Schraube kostet vor Ort 440.- Euronen anstatt wie beschrieben im Reiseprospekt 250.- Euro .
Danach kurz die wichtigsten Sachen ausgepackt und dann zum Hafen runter, es sollte ja um 11:00 die Bootseinweisung und Übergabe geben. 
Nach der Einweisung dann der Schock als Robert uns sagte, Euer Boot ist noch in Flatery und er wüsste nicht ob wir es heute noch bekommen, da die See sehr rauh war.. :r

Ich dachte nur naja die Wissen doch nicht erst seit heute das sie vier Boote hier benötigen und war leicht verärgert darüber. Nun gut was sollten wir tun ........ dabei hätten wir noch Fisch gebraucht fürs Mittagessen....... hmm moment mal da war doch noch etwas mit der Mole und Plattfischen.... 

Also kurz die Ruten umgebaut auf Buttvorfächer und raus zum alten Hafen von Sudureyri, wo wir uns dann auf den Anleger stellten. Es dauerte gar nicht lange und schon zappelten die ersten Klieschen an unseren Paternostern #6
Die ersten gingen dann wieder zurück da Sie zu klein waren um als Portion zu dienen, aber ratz fatz waren dann auch schon grössere am Haken, die wir uns dann 30 Minuten später in der Pfanne brutzelnd anschauen durften :q
Dies sollte jeder mal versuchen wenn er oben ist , die schmecken wirklich super.

Gegen 15:30 kam dann Robert nochmal zu uns und sagte uns das er das Boot rüber geholt hat *juhuu* :vik:
Wir waren sichtlich erfreut darüber und rüsteten sofort unsere Gerätschaft um. Schnell noch in die Floater schmeissen und mit Sack und Pack zum Hafen.

Nachdem wir die Ausrüstung auf dem Boot verstaut hatten, ging es dann auch schon raus aus dem Hafen. Kurz noch bei Radio Isafjördur anmelden und der Sicherheit war auch genüge getan.

Wir heben uns dann links in der Bucht von Sudureyri hingestellt...... Tiefe 18 - 20 m , Angeln in die Hand und schwupps sausten auch schon unsere Calamaris Pilker gen Grund.
Kurze Zeit später ruckelte es dann auch schon an den Ruten
und wir konnten ein paar Küchedorsche zwischen 60 - 80 cm verhaften.
Wir hatten uns hier 60cm Mindestmass als Marke gesetzt, weil alles drunter ..... #d
Alles in allem hatten wir 17 Dorsche wovon dann 8 in der Kiste später lagen.
Für den ersten Tag schon mal nicht schlecht dachten wir uns und machten uns wieder auf den Weg in den Hafen, da wir doch schon ein bisschen Müde waren und noch Schlaf nachzuholen hatten von der letzten Nacht.
Nun noch Ordnungsgemäss abmelden und das Schiff anständig vertauen...... danach machten wir uns auf den Weg in unser Quartier, wo wir uns noch einen heissen Kaffee gönnten und den ersten Tag revue passieren liessen.......

Fortsetzung folgt .......


----------



## Belfree (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Bilder vom 2'ten Tag


----------



## Belfree (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Part II


----------



## DL1RLB (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Schöne Fotos. Der Bericht liest sich sehr spannend. Unsere Truppe fährt am 14. Juni nach Sudavik. Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage, wurdet ihr bei der Einreise kontrolliert? Ich meine im Bezug auf Wurstwaren|kopfkrat?


----------



## zanderman111 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Dann hoff man, daß der Vulkan sich beruhigt hat und das der Flugverkehr stattfindet. Zur Zeit sind ja schon Flug-Absagen eingetrudelt...


----------



## zanderman111 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Ein grosses Dankesehr für die Fotos und das nette und coole Geschreibsel. Liest sich bis dato richtig gut...


----------



## Belfree (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Lorbeeren  kommt ja noch einiges nach #6
Aktuell startet wieder alles von Keflavik aus wie ich grade auf der Seite Icelandair.de gesehen habe  Drücke euch mal die Daumen das alles klappt mit eurem Flug.
Wir sind auf der Einreise nicht kontrolliert worden auf Wurstwaren, würde aber immer zu den Einreisebestimmungen raten. Dann spart man sich denk ich viele Gerede und unter Umständen eine saftige Strafe 

Kauft das lieber vor Ort und dann am besten in Isafjördur, da geht glaube ich auch von euch 2 mal täglich ein Bus rüber,uns hatte der umsonst mitgenommen  kostet aber ansonsten pro Person Hin und Retour 580 ISK, also nicht grade teuer..
Das ist schon um einiges billiger als wenn ihr im O
ortsansässigen Laden einkauft.


----------



## shorty 38 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Hallo Belfree, machs nicht so spannend und hau in die Tasten:q:q:q Gruß Stefan


----------



## lsski (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Hallo und schöne Grüße

Ich mach mir ein wenig Sorgen um euch.
Was ist mit dem Vulkanausbruch?
Kommt ihr noch nach hause? oder müsst ihr zwangsweise verlängern?
Petri Heil

LG Jeff


----------



## Belfree (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Hehehe Stefan,

muss das grade Etappenweise machen da hier auf der Arbeit ne Menge zum tun ist, werde aber heute versuchen bissi mehr zu schreiben 

@Jeff Alles ist bestens wir sind schon zuhause  sind letzte Woche Donnerstag zurück gekommen. Ich denke unsere Nachfolger sollten aber auch keine Probleme haben wenn Sie morgen nicht grade über Kopenhagen fliegen. Keflavik ist ja wieder offen, nur habe ich klingeln hören das ein paaar deutsche Airports evtl. schliessen, mal sehen was die Nachrichten bringen.
Ich hoffe auch das unsere Nachfolger wenigstens noch zum fischen gekommen sind, sah ja extrem schlecht für Sie aus  

Gruss Marc


----------



## Belfree (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

und es geht weiter.......

ausgeruht und vollkommen fit  sind wir dann morgens um 04:00 aus dem Bett gesprungen ( Senile Bettflucht ) denn wir wollten den Rat von Robert befolgen was die etwas ruhigere See betrifft morgens.......
04:30 wir springen ins Boot, Leinen los und schon geht es raus aus dem Hafen, noch schnell das übliche Sprüchlein durchs Mikro und alles ist im Lot.
Ausserhalb des Hafens erwartet uns trotz des Windes eine relativ ruhige Wasseroberfläche, so dass wir schon ein bisschen daran glauben das wir heute ganz raus kommen denn der Sugandafjord ist auch relativ ruhig .......
Hmpf was soll ich sagen, wir passieren grade die Landspitze bei Göltur und uns erwartet eine recht nette Dünung die uns dann doch wieder beidrehen lässt und im "Extrem Fjordfishing" endet

Nun gut denken wir uns besser als gar nicht zu fischen und stellen uns wieder links in den Fjord und lassen uns driften.
Der erste Dorsch lässt nicht lange auf siche warten......
und es folgen weitere.....aber leider nicht die erhöffte grösse, so dass nur 4 Dorsche zwischen 60-80 cm und 1 Steinbeisser mit 8 Pfund ( mein allererster  :vik in unserer Kiste landen. Hmmmm werden wir auch noch etwas grösseres fangen ????? Oder sollte es so bleiben ???

Wir sind dann gegen 13:00 wieder in den Hafen gefahren, weil wir noch einen Sprung nach Isafjördur woltten um unsere Lebensmittel- und Getränkebestände aufzustocken.

Um 15:30 ging es dann pünktlich mit dem Bus rüber nach Isafjördur, was sich als relativ interessant gestaltete, weil wir zu 11 in diesem Bus sassen bzw. gestapelt waren 

Mit gefüllten Taschen und Magen ( von der Pizzeria gegenüber ) sind wir dann um 18:30 wieder in Sudureyri angekommen.
Als ich nun dem Busfahrer den Fahrpreis bezahlen wollte, denn er hatte ja gesagt erst bei der Rückfahrt zahlen, winkte er ab und meinte das passt alles so schon und wir bräuchten heute nicht bezahlen ;+ 
Hmmm wir bedankten uns nett bei Ihm dafür und huschten dann rüber in unser Quartier.

Das sollte nun der dritte Tag gewesen sein, das Wetter recht unbeständig war...... Wie war das mit dem Wetter in Island und den 5 Minuten ..... Ein Spruch der definitiv passt, denn es schneite nun |bigeyes

Fortsetzung folgt........


----------



## Belfree (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Bilder dritter Tag


----------



## Belfree (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Ein neuer Tag begann........ Teil 1

Sollte es heute klappen .........?

Heute ging es etwas später wie gestern raus, wir verliessen den Hafen ca. gegen 06:00 mit Kurs auf die offene See.
Wir waren froher Dinge denn Robert hatte uns am Vortag noch gesagt das es heute wohl gehen wird um weiter raus zu fahren. Alles sah sehr gut aus, wenig Wind im Fjord so gut wie kein Wellengang, wir kamen wieder an die Landspitze bei Göltur.........und uns erwartete eine relativ hohe Dünung so um die 2m.....|uhoh:
Einen Versuch sollte es wert sein dachte ich, da die Wellen in nicht ganz so kurzen Abständen kamen wie am Vortag, aber irgendwie meldete sich mein Respekt vor der See als wir die ersten Wellen genommen hatten und sagte "Marc lass es lieber", also drehten wir enttäuscht wieder bei und setzten uns wieder bischen in den Fjord, wo wir vor Enttäuschung nur halbherzig fischten . Schliesslich sind wir dann doch vorzeitig wieder gefahren und waren um 08:00 schon wieder im Hafen. Sahen uns an und sagten lass es uns am Mittag nochmal probieren.....
Also zurück ins Quartier und noch ne Runde Matratze horchen .

Gegen 10:00 dachte ich ruf doch einfach mal Robert an und frag ihn wie es für heute weiter aussieht.
Er antwortete mir "Du sehr gut wir stehen schon am Eisfjord" |bigeyes und er guidet grade eine Gruppe.......

Hmmm war ich heute morgen zu vorsichtig ???? .....
Es schoss mir nur ein Gedanke in den Kopf.....wenn die draussen stehen.....dann muss es gehen.
Schwupp waren wir wieder in unseren Anzügen und auf dem Weg zum Hafen........
An der Landspitze von Goltür erwartete uns wieder eine gute Dünung doch jetzt sagte ich mir, wenn die das schaffen, dann schaffen wir das auch |supergri und was soll ich sagen wir standen 35 Minuten später am Platz den un Robert genannt hatte an der Eisfjordkante :vik:

Ich baute beide Ruten kurz auf 400'er Giants um mit 40cm Twister und schon sausten sie gen Grund. 
Doch irgendwie geschah nichts .......30 Minuten später sagte mir meine innere Stimme "Wechsel den Platz"....
Ich schaute mir die Karte auf dem GPS Gerät an und sah eine Erhöhung in Form einer Nase in einer Tiefe von 62 m.
Hmmm sieht gut aus und wenn ich ein Dorsch wäre wäre da sicher gutes Jagen angesagt :q....also hin da

7 Minuten später standen wir davor und wollten uns drüber driften lassen. Die Giants sausten wieder zu Boden....und was soll ich sagen......Verdammt nochmal als ob es Eingebung war davor.....es machte einen sehr starken ruck in der Rute und es folgte ein Anhieb. 
Was dann kam werde ich mein Lebtag nicht mehr vergessen, die 50lbs Rute bog sich unter harten schlägen gen Wasseroberfläche gefolgt von dem surrenden Geräusch meiner Rolle weil er Schnur nahm. Ich versuchte gegen zu halten und nahm ihm wieder ein paar Meter die er mir sogleich wieder mind. doppelt gestohlen hat |bigeyes
Es folgte ein 10 minütiges hin und her mit starken schlägen.
Meine Freundin schaute mich an und sagte "Heilbutt?" |kopfkrat und ich sagte nur ich weiss es nicht....ich weiss nur das er nicht leicht ist. Langsam gewann ich die Oberhand und konnte Meter für Meter gut machen #6
Es dauerte weitere knappe 10 Minuten bis wir einen weissen Umriss im Wasser erkennen konnten. Meine Freundin meinte nur "Der ist ja riesig".....
Er kam an die Oberfläche und ich konnte nicht glauben was ich sah...... es kam ein Dorsch von 135 cm und 45 Pfund zum Vorschein. Damit der grösste Dorsch den ich je gefangen hatte. 
Wooow mal eben mit einem Ablassen das übertroffen was wir als Wunsch hatten zu fangen.....
:vik:
Nun musste ich erstmal verschnaufen, denn der Fisch hat ganz schön Kraft gekostet. Ich dachte mir ok lass mal wieder runter und wipp nur bissi so, um zu entspannen........
aber auch hier von entspannen keine Spur..... unten angekommen und wieder *rumms* die Rute bog sich wieder bis zum Wasser, ich wurde mit ungläubgem Blick angeschaut...erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt......
Es begann das gleiche Spiel wie vorher, nur wollte sich dieser Freund nicht ergeben |bigeyes ......
Dann kam das was kommen musste auf halber Strecke ist er mir dann ausgeschlitzt....:c es wäre auch zu schön gewesen um wahr zu sein......

Ich holten den Giant hoch und machte erstmal richtig Pause 

Wie jetzt hier........Fortsetzung folgt später


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Schon sind wir am Sabbern!
Mach die Pause nicht zu lange...bitte!


----------



## sunny (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Alter Verwalter, was für eine Granate. Digges Petri Heil #6. Und hau in die Tasten, was das Zeug hält.


----------



## Belfree (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Vielen Dank Sunny 

So nun geht es frisch erholt weiter 

Ein neuer Tag Teil II

Geschafft von diesen beiden Drills habe ich mir gedacht lass uns doch mal n bisschen flacher fischen.....und ich habe da noch das 57'er Loch im Hinterkopf welches mir Stefan und auch Robert empfohlen haben.
Nun gut ist nicht weit weg von der Stelle wo wir jetzt grade standen.... Motor an und rüber da.....

An der Stelle angekommen hiess es Rutenwechsel, wollten ja die Steinbeisserchen oder was auch immer da unten Schwamm nicht erschlagen 

Stiegen auf unsere 20lbs Ruten mit 250g Calamaris Pilkern bestückt mit Tintenfisch um und schon sausten sie zum Grund. Wir hatten eine Nord-Süd Drift und liessen uns schöne über das Loch driften.....hmmm aber irgenwie kam nicht 
Ok dachte ich lass uns doch mal weiterdriften .... und *bumms* ruckelte es wieder an der Rute, Anhieb und er sass. Die ersten 10 m wehrte sich der Bursche noch und dann auf einmal Funkstille an der Rute ....|kopfkrat
Ich kurbelte weiter und ......hmmm irgendwas ist da noch ..... auf einmal fing der Rabattz wieder an.....|kopfkrat neuer Biss ?? oder musste mein Freund da unten erstmal bissi Kraft tanken um weiter zu machen ???? 
Ich holte ihn Meter für Meter weiter an die Oberfläche und man sah etwas graues kommen.......ein schöner Steinbeisser von 86 cm und 11 Pfund erblickte das Licht oberhalb der Wasserkante. Ich wollte ihn grade versorgen und schon rappelte es bei meiner Freundin, auch hier genau das gleiche Spiel wie bei mir :q, es kam ein Steinbeisser mit 81 cm und 9 Pfund ans Licht......und es sollte nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein heute. #6

Dazu gesellten sich noch einige Dorsche in der 70 cm Klasse die immer mal nebenbei auf den Köder eingestiegen sind.
Komischerweise kamen die Steinbeisser immer hinter dem Loch und dann Schlag auf Schlag.

In der letzten Drift war es dann nochmal soweit und mir stieg mein grösster Steinbeisser von 97 cm und knappen 16 Pfund ein.

Mann war das ein Tag, 1m Marke beim Dorsch auf anhieb geknackt und dann eine ganze Familie Steinbeisser noch hinterher...... War es Wirklichkeit oder doch nur ein Traum ???' Egal was es war .....es war ein wunderbares Gefühl und ein wunderbarer Tag, alles lief wie am Schnürchen 

Die Bilanz des Tages waren dann 8 Dorsche und 7 Steinbeisser in der Klasse 81 -97 cm.

Wir sind dann erstmal in den Hafen zurück um auszuspannen ( Freundin war bisschen unpässlich |uhoh: ) und um genau Mass zu nehmen, da meine Waage ein bisschen gesponnen hatte.

Als Robert zu uns kam war er recht angetan von dem Fang und meinte "Ihr habt echt schöne Fische gefangen und es wird schwer sein in der übrigen Zeit grössere zu fangen. Alles was drüber wäre ist gutes Glück".

Sollte er recht mit seiner Aussage behalten ??? Oder konnten wir in den nächsten Tagen noch einen drauf legen ??

Alles das und noch viel mehr kommt im nächsten Teil


----------



## Belfree (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Bilder vierter Tag Part II


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Hübsche Beisserchen die einen da "anlächeln".


----------



## cafabu (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Hilfe, mir sind die Tücher zum wegwischen des Sabbers auf dem Bildschirm ausgegangen. #r
Die Tastatur wische ich schon nicht mehr, lohnt sich nicht kommt zuviel Nachschub von oben.#r
Wann gehts weiter?????????????????:l
Carsten


----------



## sunny (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Der Neid ist mit dir  :q. So einen Tag vergisst man nie.


----------



## ralle (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

#6#6#6

weiter so !!


----------



## Belfree (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Die Anstrengung stand uns im Hafen noch ins Gesicht geschrieben, wie man auf nachfolgenden Bildern sehen kann. 

Nun hiess es aber erstmal zurück ins Quartier und unserem Abendessen auf die Pelle rücken 
Es sollte das erste Steinbeisserfilet werden was den Weg in meinen Magen finden sollte #6
Erstmal schön filetieren........doch was müssen meine Augen erblicken #d Zwei Nematoden die dachten sie machen sich mal in meinem Fisch breit |gr: ...... schnell grosszügig herausgeschnitten und bissi gewürzt und ab in die Pfanne ...... das Steinbeisserfilet natürlich :q
Ein wahrer Gaumenschmaus muss ich sagen der Geschmack auf mehr machte.

Gut gesättigt sassen wir dann nun bei einem Schluck Wein auf der Couch, sahen uns nochmal das Filmchen von den Drills an und schwelgten noch lange auf den Ereignissen des Tages......


----------



## Belfree (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Ein neuer Tag begann......was sollte heute alles passieren ?
Ist der Tag von gestern zu toppen ???? |kopfkrat

Nach einem anständigen Frühstück ging es gegen 7:30 erstmal zum Hafen.....Fisch ausladen und Eisaufnahme standen am Programm.....alles schnell erledigt und schnell nochmal ins Quartier ein Kaffee nehmen und ein kleines Lunchpaket einpacken für den Tag auf See heute.

An Bord waren wir uns schnell einig....wir wollten die beiden Stellen vom gestrigen Tag nochmal anfahren.
Also Leinen los Matrosen  ...... und ab dafür...schnell wieder bei den Jungs in Isafjördur anmelden und es ging los.

Wir waren kurz vor meiner Angststelle ...... der Landspitze bei Göltur und und ich betete ....lass die Dünung bitte heute wieder so sein wie gestern oder gar weniger.......

:vik: Juhuuuu sie war wie gestern und der Abstand der Wellen war noch länger.... Das kann nur ein guter Tag werden dachten wir.......
30 Minuten später standen wir wieder über der 62'er Nase und liessen die Giants runter.

Ein wipper kurz über Grund und *wumms* die Rute war wieder krumm......das kann es doch nicht sein dachten wir....das fängt ja super an #6

Ich merkte gleich, so gross wie gestern war der Kerl nicht, aber er verstand es zu kämpfen |bigeyes, langsam erkämpfte ich mir wieder Meter für Meter....und da kam er ein weiterer Prachtkerl von 115 cm und knapp über 28 Pfund #a
Was für ein Auftakt.....ich liess meine Giant wieder runter ....auf halben Wege hör ich hinter mir meine Freundin "Ich hab auch einen!" , ich drehte mich um und sah die krumme Rute...."Super nun du auch" sagte ich.... Rolle auf Giant absinken lassen und schon mal in Hilfe Position für Sie gebracht 
Sie kämpfte wacker und nach einiger Zeit sah man schon den schönen weissen Schimmer unter der Wasseroberfläche und es kam ein stattlicher Dorsch von 100 cm und knappen 16 Pfund zu Tage " |schild-g auch du hast deine Wunschmarke erreicht" sagte ich ihr ........ Sie war überglücklich und ich freute mich mit ihr. 
Ich nahm meine Rute wieder in die Hand fischte weiter.....aber diese Drift sollte nichts mehr bringen.
Also steuerte ich unseren Kahn wieder über die 62'er Nase.
Wieder runter mit unseren Giants und langsam wippen......
die Zeit schien endlos, aber es biss keiner an.
Geschlagene 15 Minuten dauerte es  ( wenn man heiss ist auf Fisch ist das ne Ewigkeit  ) bis es bei mir wieder an der Rute ruckelte, ein Anhieb und er war dran.
"Hmmmm ....... du bist aber bissi schwächer auf der Brust dachte ich" und konnte ihn dementsprechend schneller zu Tage fördern, es meldete sich ein Dorsch von 107 cm und 18 Pfund an der Oberfläche  also dochj gar nicht so schlecht der Junge, hmmm bissi Faul der Jung......oder wusste er das es keinen Sinn hatte und er ergab sich seinem Schicksal ;+ :q 
Die weitere Drift brachte zwar noch ein paar Sternminuten mit zupfern und 2 guten Drills die aber beide ausschlitzten :c
Einer von denn hatte es gut drauf und ich wer weiss vielleicht hätte er die gestrige Marke geknackt.....aber man kann nicht alles haben.
Wir versuchten noch eine weitere Drift welche aber nur 3 Dorsche der 70-80'er Klasse zu Tage förderte.

Wir fuhren nach dieser Drift wieder auf das 57'er Loch...... es war schon wieder die beste Entscheidung die wir machen konnten. Auch hier ging über dem Loch wieder nichts, wir hatten wie gestern Nord-Süd Drift und es rummste in einer Tour durch an unseren Ruten.....fast jedes runterlassen ein Treffer. So beförderten wir innerhalb 2.5 Stunden weitere 10 Steinbeisser 65-90 cm und 5 weitere Dorsche der 70'er Klasse an Bord #6
Es war wieder ein perfekter Tag an dem einfach alles gepasst hatte und wir beschlossen es gut sein zu lassen für heute.
Es sollte ja immernoch ein Urlaub mit Erholung bleiben und kein Fischpumpen :q, also fuhren wir Heimwärts, an der Mole erwartete uns unser tägliches Begrüssungskommando  (siehe Bild ), meldeten uns brav wieder ab, schossen noch ein paar Bildchen von unserem Fang und schlenderten leicht kaputt in unser Quartier wo wir den Abend sehr schön ausklingen liessen.....

Fortsetzung folgt.........


----------



## Belfree (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Bilder fünfter Tag Part II


----------



## Traumfisch-Fänger (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Toller Bericht und Fische der Extraklasse. Ich denke wir werden noch ein paar klasse Bilder zu sehen bekommen.

Da freu ich mich gleich umso mehr auf meinen Island Urlaub in 2 Wochen.


----------



## Belfree (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Tag 6:

Nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück ging es dann gegen 09:00 zum Hafen runter. Wir waren froher Dinge evtl heute an die letzten beiden Tage anzuschliessen.
Das Wetter war super, Sonnenschein und leichter Wind.
Heute sollte es in die Bucht oberhalb von Göltur gehen, wo lt. Berichten gute Dorsche und Steinbeisser zu fangen sein sollten, bzw. hier wurde ja auch der kleine Büttchen :q von 175 Kg gefangen......ok sowas wollte ich eher nicht , ich würde mich mit nem 40 Kg auch zufrieden geben #6.
Nun gut gesagt getan und schon schipperten wir zur Bucht....
kamen grade um die Landspitze bei Göltur und |bigeyes uns erwartete eine recht nette Dünung , höher als die letzten Tage, aber immer noch lang gezogen, also konnten wir mit Plan "Bucht" weiterfahren.

Wir habe n uns mittig in der Bucht platziert und schon sausten die Giants runter.......kaum unten angekommen waren beide Ruten krumm......
Leider aber nicht von einem Kapitalen Dorsch den wir uns erhofften, vielmehr durch den steinigen Untergrund hingen wir fest :-(  
Ein erneutes drüber fahren brachte leider auch nichts um die Gerätschaft zu lösen und schon gehörte das erste Zubehör der Geschichte an. 
Also Geschirr wieder gerichtet und neue Pilker ran, wir liessen wieder ab..... und das gleiche Spiel begann von vorn :-(
Ein schneller Blick aufs GPS verriet auch warum wir wenig Chancen hatten...... 3 Knoten Drift |bigeyes
Wir wechselten dann auf die WildEyes von Storm , welche ich leider nur in der 264'er Variante dabei hatte, aber wir kamen nicht schnell genug gen Grund, so dass unsere Schnur weit weit vom Boot weg führte.....
Das hatte so irgendwie keinen Sinn  , wir versuchten noch ein paar Stellen im Umkreis aber das gleiche Spiel....
So beschlossen wir uns gen Heimat aufzumachen.
Kurz vor der Landspitze Göltur sagte meine Freundin lass es uns hier nochmal versuchen und was soll ich sagen..... Sie schlug richtig zu :q und holte einen Dorsch nach dem anderen hoch, zwar keien Riesen aber sie machten ihr auch viel Spass.
Alles in allem waren lagen dann nochmal 8 Dorsche in den grössen von 70-80 cm in unserer Kiste und es wollte nicht aufhören bei Ihr #6 
Letztendlich taten ihr schon die Arme weh vom drillen und wir fuhren nun in den Hafen, da wir noch einen Sprung nach Isafjördur wollten.
Leider nahm der Wind zu als wir wieder aus Isafjördur zurück kamen, so dass eine weitere Ausfahrt hier keinen Sinn mehr machte und unser Abend mit ein paar Partien Mühle auf der Couch endete......

Fortsetzung folgt......


----------



## Belfree (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Achja habe das wichtigste vergessen.....

Meine Freundin hat an der Landspitze auch ihren ersten SM-Dorsch gefangen  
Sie hat ihn gekonnt mit Bondage Bewegungsunfähig gemacht so das er nicht mehr ausschlitzen konnte.
Ich muss mal sehen ob ich davon noch irgendein Bild habe...habe mich halb weg geschmissen vor lachen, da ich so etwas noch nie gesehen hatte #6


----------



## Belfree (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Die beiden letzten Tage vor Ort in Sudureyri wurden leider zu Ausfalltagen da eine Sturmfront näher rückte :-(
So ging es dann am Mittwoch in der früh von Isafjördur gen Reykjavik wo wir unseren Island Urlaub mit dem Golden Circle und einem Besuch in der blauen Lagune zuende brachten.
Am Donnerstag morgen sollte es dann vom Viking Hotel nach Keflavik gehen, was uns ein bisschen wunderte war das entgegen der Beschreibung wir den Fisch und unser Gepäck schon am Hotel bekamen, was knappe 1,5 h mehr an der warmen luft bedeutet für unserne Fisch |uhoh:
Später am Flughafen erwartetete uns dann der nächste Stressfaktor #d Wir packten unser Gepäch aufs Band ( Rutenrohr wurde nicht gewogen und an einem separatem Band drauf gelegt ) und dann fragte Sie uns freundlich "Könnte ich bitte Ihre Kreditkarte haben zum bezahlen des Übergepäcks"|bigeyes

Wie jetzt ;+ Sie erklärte uns dann, das wir nur 20Kg frei  #d also begann für uns das erklären und beweisen das es doch 40 Kg pro Person seien, nach 15 Emotion geladenen Minuten kam dann doch noch das Go für die 40 Kg :g und wir konnten uns auf dem Weg zum Gate machen wo wir dann gegen 7:10 dann in die Maschine einstiegen die uns nach Frankfurt gen Heimatflog. Letztendlich kamen wir dann gegen 18:00 endlich zuhause an und ich konnte dem Fisch seine ereneute Kühlung verpassen.....er war dann doch noch gefroren :g

Alles in allem war es ein sehr schöner Urlaub und eines ist sicher wir kommen wieder.......wenn auch nicht mehr Anfang Mai |supergri. Diesmal wird der Juni oder August anvisiert in 2012 #6
Anbei noch ein paar schöne Eindrücke die wir hatten plus ganz wichtig "Der Teller der Wahrheit" |supergri den ich verdrücken durfte da ich ja bei unserer Ankunft gesagt hatte ich will den Eishai mal probieren......Nunja dan gabs aber nur in Verbindung mit weiteren Köstlichkeite Islands im Restaurant gegenüber des Viking Hotels |supergri

So on ich hoffe ihr hatte ein bisschen gefallen an dem Bericht und es hilft dem einen oder anderen den Stoss in Richtung ersten Islandurlaub zu geben......Es ist wirklich ein unbeschreibbares Erlebnis und man fragt sich ist es Wahrheit oder Traum was ich hier erleben durfte.......

Gruss Marc


----------



## Belfree (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Bilder Part II


----------



## Belfree (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Bilder Part III


----------



## Belfree (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Bilder Part IV


----------



## Belfree (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Bilder Part V


----------



## Belfree (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Bilder Part VI


----------



## Belfree (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Bilder Part VII


----------



## DL1RLB (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Danke für den tollen Bericht. Wie ist es zu dem Gepäck - "Problem" gekommen. Sollten wir als Gruppe das Gepäck aufgeben oder als Einzelperson? Und noch ein Frage, wie ist der Fisch eingepackt und gekennzeichnet (Beschriftete Plastiktüte?). Da ich nicht der Fischgeschmackserkenner bin kann ich den Unterschied zwischen einem Dorsch- und Steinbeisserfilet nicht feststellen.
Unser Flug geht in 9 Tagen los.


----------



## Belfree (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Servus DL1RLB,


du mit dem Gepäck denke ich mal das es ein Übertragungsfehler innerhalb der Icelandair gewesen ist. Es war hier vollkommen egal ob du einzeln oder als Gruppe eingecheckt hattest, beide waren betroffen. Wie gehabt es war nur in Reykjavik der Fall, muss also nicht zwingend bei euch auch so sein. 

Der Fisch ist in je 2 Kg Kartons verpackt und innerhalt der Kartons nochmal in 6 Portionsbeutel. ! Beutelchen pro essende Person ;-)
Du bekommst ein Zettelchen mit wo die Kennzeichnung drauf steht. Bei uns war es Y=Schellfisch, S= Steinbeisser und Dorsch konntest net übesehen stand direkt drauf ;-).

Stückelung war bei uns pro 20 Kg = 2 Kg Dorsch, 6 Kg Schellfisch und 12 Kg Steinbeisser. Alles in alllem eine gute Mischung fanden wir.

Gruss Marc


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

mahlzeit...wir fliegen schon seit 2007 nach island....leider versuchen sie es in reykjavik jedes mal uns übergepäck ab zukassieren...die sonderregelung der reisveranstalter ist leider bis heute nicht am schalter der netten isländer angekommen...oder sie versuchen es ganz bewusst 
meistens geben sie so ca nach 10 min auf!


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

@DL1RLB,
gebt es alls gruppe auf..so ist es für alle einfacher und ihr habt mehr luft mit den kilos zu handtieren..


----------



## Belfree (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Ich hatte mir zweiteres schon gedacht Kalli 
Wie schnell überhört man was und reicht die KK rüber, die 10 min haben übrigens gut gepasst 

Na ich lass mich nächstes Jahr dann mal wieder überraschen wenn wir wieder oben sind #6


----------



## shorty 38 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Island im Mai 2011*

Hallo Islandfreunde, dieses Problem tritt dort jedes Jahr beim Rückflug auf und viele Angler haben dort auch schon bezahlt. Ich hoffe, daß es nicht an der Buchung von Angelreisen Hamburg liegt! Gruß Stefan


----------

